# Cystectomy



## KAFoust (Apr 10, 2012)

Patient had a diagnostic laparoscopy with right ovarian cystectomy. Would CPT code 58662 be appropriate?


----------



## ajs (Apr 10, 2012)

KAFoust said:


> Patient had a diagnostic laparoscopy with right ovarian cystectomy. Would CPT code 58662 be appropriate?



yes it would.


----------

